# WANTED!!! 1970-'72 Datsun 510 Wagon! (WTB)



## DownShiftRecords (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi,
I'm an 18 year old college student studying at Embry Riddle Aeronautical University in Daytona Beach, FL.
I am still in search for a 1980-'83 Datsun 200SX S110 in manual!
HOWEVER
I have also been on the search for an early 1970's Datsun 510 WAGON (Primarily '70-'72). I have the same expectations as I would for the 200SX which are seen below:
My credentials are pretty simple:
-IT MUST BE MANUAL TRANSMISSION!
-Must be in drivable condition for I don't have time to really fix one to working condition.
-Must be street spec and not tracked out
-Location does NOT matter to me. I am willing to fly out almost anywhere for this car.

I am willing to buy either one. PLEASE! I REALLY WANT ONE OF THESE CARS!!!!!! I've been roaming eBay motors and Craigslist along with the Nissan forums for about a month now and I'll continue on.

THE CAR I'M LOOKING FOR IS LIKE THIS:









This is a '72

AND









This is a '71









Another '72



Again, you can contact me either here through the forums
Through my YouTube Account ("DownShiftRecords") URL: DownShiftRecords's Channel - YouTube
Or through Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/DownS...53910037975679
(Just leave a comment on my wall on Facebook and I'll be sure to get back to you)


-Jonathan


----------



## DownShiftRecords (Dec 13, 2011)

Sorry my YouTube Account link didn't attach.

That's DownShiftRecords which can be found here: DownShiftRecords's Channel - YouTube

and Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/DownShiftRecords/253910037975679?ref=tn_tnmn


----------



## thechosen1 (Apr 26, 2012)

*68 wagon*

hi ive got a 68 wagon that im buz with. well im is south africa . send me u e mail addres and ill send u a few pics


----------

